# Babywearing Swap?



## Kim22 (Jul 14, 2003)

Anyone know of any babywearing swaps going on anywhere? I have an Ergo that I'd love to trade for a lightly padded Ellaroo with an open tail. Help?


----------



## mrzmeg (Jul 16, 2002)

Here's a Yahoo group dedicated especially to this: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/BabywearingSWAP/


----------



## art4babies (Mar 6, 2004)

Now, is there a place to go for swapping carriers for diapers?


----------

